# chronarch bsv 101



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

I am having trouble with this reel....Basically the spool goes nowhere but the level wind does go back and forth, and ideas? Dont want to pay a shop bill....


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like the pinion bearing is corroded and not allowing the pinion gear to re-engage the spool. Take out the spool and see if the gear is going in and out or not. 

Mike


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with Mike. Remove the spool and check the pinion support bearing. If it is corroded it will not allow the pinion gear to slide properly.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Fixed*

Did as directed through some rocketfuel on it, it is all set. I appreciate the replies from both of you. I took it out this weekend and all was well. It casted a country mile. No problems thanks again! Man that screw in the handle that you have to get out is a bear. Dont know if there is a trick, I seem to always have trouble with it. Any suggestions?

I appreciate the great support!


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

GetEmGot said:


> Did as directed through some rocketfuel on it, it is all set. I appreciate the replies from both of you. I took it out this weekend and all was well. It casted a country mile. No problems thanks again! Man that screw in the handle that you have to get out is a bear. Dont know if there is a trick, I seem to always have trouble with it. Any suggestions?
> 
> I appreciate the great support!


 Tell me about it I stripped the head on one of the two screws, took it too my reel guy and he striped it even more, cant open the reel, those screws really ****** me off.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*The worse part about the reel*



Jeepmanmike said:


> Tell me about it I stripped the head on one of the two screws, took it too my reel guy and he striped it even more, cant open the reel, those screws really ****** me off.


I also hate the silver tabs....Mine have all come off intime, one of which I lost...Shimano told me to either buy the replacement part and superglue them back in. Or.....send it (I pay for shipping) and they would superglue them back in. FTU indicated that it happens all the time....And mine wasnt the first...Just wish I didnt have to pay 4 bucks for a part, due to poor engineering.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The handle screws now use blue Loc-Tite to hold the screws in. This can be a pain to remove. Typically we see that corrosion has caused more of the problems. Our new model reels have gone back to the standard handle nut and nut cap design for this reason. I wish I had some secret trick to remove the screws. I used to soak them in oil (Our Bantam oil) and use my special driver that I built to remove the screws. 


I'm not sure why you were told to pay for the parts? Send me a PM and I will send you the replacement frame guards at no charge. 

We made a running change to the adhesive we use to hold these pieces in. They should not fall out any longer. Super Glue seems to hold them in very well on the replacement parts.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanks*



Bantam1 said:


> The handle screws now use blue Loc-Tite to hold the screws in. This can be a pain to remove. Typically we see that corrosion has caused more of the problems. Our new model reels have gone back to the standard handle nut and nut cap design for this reason. I wish I had some secret trick to remove the screws. I used to soak them in oil (Our Bantam oil) and use my special driver that I built to remove the screws.
> 
> I'm not sure why you were told to pay for the parts? Send me a PM and I will send you the replacement frame guards at no charge.
> 
> We made a running change to the adhesive we use to hold these pieces in. They should not fall out any longer. Super Glue seems to hold them in very well on the replacement parts.


I appreciate your suggestions and offer. Ill try to get it open... I got the frame gaurds all fixed. I used a strong 5 minute epoxy on my 2 that came out, that seemed to work. I appreciate the offer on replacement frame gaurds but Im all set. Thanks for your help!


----------

